#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Nuclear hazards download lecture notes

## akansha gupta

The radiation hazard in the environment comes from ultraviolet, visible,  cosmic rays and micro wave radiation which produces genetic mutation in  man.
*Sources of Nuclear Hazards:* *Natural Sources * This is in space which emits cosmic rays.  	*Man-made Sources*  (Anthropogenic sources) these are nuclear power plants, X-rays, nuclear accidents, nuclear bombs, diagnostic kits.





  Similar Threads: Nuclear Energy Full notes, E-Book, all units Time-Division Multiplexing,TDM,free lecture notes,ec notes,wireless communication lecture notes Theory of nuclear resonance in engineering chemistry free classroom notes download Notes on nuclear detector Hazards and Maintenence of e - waste notes/pdf/ppt download

----------

